# Garage door won't open all the way!



## dekor8r2008

I came home tonight, hit the button on my garage door and no problem, door opened, I parked in the garage, closed the garage door. Now it won't open more than a foot. There's nothing blocking the light beam, the tracks look fine, the chain seems fine. I tried opening it with the keypad, but with the same results. What could be doing this??


----------



## Quattro

If it's really cold out, my garage door opener does the same thing. I usually have to release the door from the opener and open/close it manually. OR, I get out of the car and help the door up when my wife hits the button from the warm car...that works too. 

I think it's a 3/4" horse chain-drive unit, but it's pulling up a 16-foot insulated steel door. I think I need a new 1hp belt drive unit! Wife says "do it"!


----------



## guyod

Hello Emmy    
   I would start by pulling the emergency release cord. this detaches the garage door from the automatic opener. that way you can try and open the door manually to see if it open and at least you will be able to get your car out. 

    hopefully you have a newer model that has this feature. if not you may have get a ladder (hopefully your car isn't in the way)and look at where the chain connects to the bar that goes to your door. there should be some type of lever to lift up or down. if its real old you may have to unscrew a bolt 

Actually the first thing i would do is hold in the open button and keep it held in while to door opens. Some times this acts as an over ride.  

Automatic door act up in the cold for some reason. Normally it is the other way around though the door will act like there is something in way and open back up.


----------



## guyod

Darn.. couple mins too slow...

wow.  16 foot garage door. That probably makes your garage bigger than my house.  must have alot of cool toys..


----------



## dekor8r2008

I took your advice and was able to pull the emergency cord and get the door open and shut so I could go to work. People I asked kept saying it could be the weight setting switch (or something like that). A friend came over and showed me two dials in the opener on the ceiling of the garage (don't you love my technical terms for all this?) and he adjusted the one that controlled the opening of the door. Now it works fine! But I'm sure I'll look into replacing it soon anyway. It's kind of old. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## travelover

dekor8r2008 said:


> ........... But I'm sure I'll look into replacing it soon anyway. It's kind of old. .................



That's what I keep saying. I found the original receipt for the garage door opener in my house. Installed 1972. Dang thing won't die.


----------



## Quattro

If you do replace it...look into the belt-drive ones. Or screw-drive. They are quieter than chain-drive units, but more expensive. I'll have to look at mine to see if there is a weight setting dial. Thanks for the tip!

Oh, and guyod, the door is 16' wide, not tall! It's a pretty standard 2-car garage door size. At least I think it's 16'. Garage is just big enough for my mid-size truck, our wagon, golf clubs, and some other junk. Not too huge. But, thankfully, I have a separate 1-stall garage in the backyard that I use as my shop. That's also where I keep my motorcycle. And, it's my little "getaway" from the wife.


----------



## guyod

I didn't know garage doors had dials on them it must be fairly new to have that. if it doesn't give you any more problems i wouldn't replace it.  

16' wide makes more sense.  Extra tall garage doors is the newest must have in my area. i think it had to do with the mine is taller than yours syndrome.


----------



## CraigFL

The 'dials' are the safety feature that you set so that the door won't crush anyone that is underneath it. You can use these to temporarily get past your problem but you will be disabling this safety feature. If yout door isn't opening all the way and tripping the safety, you should look into fixing the real problem. Somthing is obstructing the door travel or there is too much friction in the tracks or the door is being pulled up unevenly. Certainly horsepower may seem to overcome it but usually more modern openers have more safety features and they will be tripping even more unless you fix the real problem.

When you operate your door by hand(disconnected from the opener), it should operate smoothly and with little effort by you throughout the travel. If it doesn't, the wheel bearings may need to be lubricated, the track may need to be adjusted or the spring(s) may need to be adjusted.


----------



## dekor8r2008

CraigFL said:


> The 'dials' are the safety feature that you set so that the door won't crush anyone that is underneath it. You can use these to temporarily get past your problem but you will be disabling this safety feature. If yout door isn't opening all the way and tripping the safety, you should look into fixing the real problem. Somthing is obstructing the door travel or there is too much friction in the tracks or the door is being pulled up unevenly. Certainly horsepower may seem to overcome it but usually more modern openers have more safety features and they will be tripping even more unless you fix the real problem.QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, I think I used the wrong word. Perhaps "dials" wasn't correct. It was some tension adjuster or something.
> 
> Anyway, just as a follow up, once I got it fixed, it happened again within a week, so I had to call someone to come out and take a look at it. Turns out the door was too heavy for the opener, so the motor had to be rebuilt. Talk about a learning experience!


----------



## handyguys

dekor8r2008 said:


> CraigFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 'dials' are the safety feature that you set so that the door won't crush anyone that is underneath it. You can use these to temporarily get past your problem but you will be disabling this safety feature. If yout door isn't opening all the way and tripping the safety, you should look into fixing the real problem. Somthing is obstructing the door travel or there is too much friction in the tracks or the door is being pulled up unevenly. Certainly horsepower may seem to overcome it but usually more modern openers have more safety features and they will be tripping even more unless you fix the real problem.QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, I think I used the wrong word. Perhaps "dials" wasn't correct. It was some tension adjuster or something.
> 
> Anyway, just as a follow up, once I got it fixed, it happened again within a week, so I had to call someone to come out and take a look at it. Turns out the door was too heavy for the opener, so the motor had to be rebuilt. Talk about a learning experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh???? Someone "rebuilt" a garage door opener because a door was "too heavy"??? Something sounds fishy about that. First off, like someone mentioned the door should be configured so that its easy to open and close without an electric opener. This means proper springs, lube, adjustment, etc. It should open and close easily manually.
> 
> As for "rebuilding". I do not think the kind of motor that any garage door I have ever seen can be re-built. Even if it could it would be significantly more expensive than replacement. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I'm more familiar with power tools motors. This just doesn't "pass the smell test". I'm afraid someone got suckered.
Click to expand...


----------



## travelover

handyguys said:


> dekor8r2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........................As for "rebuilding". I do not think the kind of motor that any garage door I have ever seen can be re-built. Even if it could it would be significantly more expensive than replacement. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I'm more familiar with power tools motors. This just doesn't "pass the smell test". I'm afraid someone got suckered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the kind of rebuild that comes in a spray can.
Click to expand...


----------



## OtbHunter

Yep, that was a "saw you coming" situation. As mentioned before, when a standard garage door is properly adjusted for easy operation by hand... all that should be needed is a 1/2 hp motor to operate it. 
You actually may have simply needed new springs. An aside to this is that the removal and installation of wind-up springs is promoted as a very dangerous job ~ when in fact is is quite easy and safe if you know the process. I have replaced my own and two of my neighbors...save us all $100's in labor cost. I learned the easy - safe way to replace them by simply asking an installer on a Saturday when the boss wasn't around.


----------



## burnselk

Hi guys, I have the same problem, my 16 foot wide garage door (uses two torsion springs above the door) started recently (colder weather) to open about 1 foot or so. I unlatched the emergency release and pulled it up....seems OK. But it keeps happening....not all the time, just occassionally. The door and opener are about 4 years old. The opener is a Craftsman 3/4 hp screw-type opener. I need advice. I understand Chamberlain makes the Craftsman garage door openers and they are the among the best.

By the way, this problem is intermittent. I seems to happen in the mornings. Plus when I release it to raise it by hand, it seems to roll up OK, nothing seems to be binding along the tracks or anything like that.

This problem just started early last week......the door had operated flawlessly before this started  happening.

I need assistance to fix this problem....please.


----------



## garyrpayne

if i  help it to open it makes so much loud noise..  it  shakes i have to run and  turn it off then if i turn it on it goes down normally.. wat can i do??


----------



## Wuzzat?

"Keep in mind that door weight varies depending on temperature and humidity. A door may return safely at a force of 5 in the winter, but require a 4 in the spring."


----------



## AJB1027

I am having a similar problem with my opener. I came home from work yesterday and it would only open about an inch then shut off. I adjusted the screws on the side of the opener, and although it didn't open it, it kept trying, and allowed me to push it open with help from the motor. After I read some other posts, i tried pulling the cord to unlatch the door from the chain, and lifting myself. No way could I do it my self, I almost had a hernia (im 28years old, and have lifted the door in the past....so I know I am physically capable). Could the humidity be affecting the weight of the door? Perhaps moisture saturation weighing the door down? I checked the wheels/track and everything seems to be clear of obstruction. I dont know the exact humidity yesterday, but it was very humid. Any help would be great.


----------



## amawoman

I'm having the same problem just this morning..it never happened before. After reading all the garage forums..i checked our garage door and it looks like  everything is fine. So i sprayed the rollers, springs and drums with w40 and it opened up completely. Tested it twice  and it won't open up all way for the third time.  I'm guessing it's the weather, because it's cold and raining here in our area today.  I will have to wait till the weather condition will get back to normal, and if the garage door will continue to give us problem, then I will have to call a technician. In the meantime any help from DIY blogs is greatly appreciated to avoid paying extra expenses if i can do it by myself. Thank you.


----------



## BridgeMan

Had a similar situation in a previous house a few years ago.  Thing would work fine, up or down, and then all of sudden--nothing.  Did a fairly thorough look at the obvious--tightened any/all loose bolts and connections (including electrical), lubed the screw drive, re-tensioned the torsion springs (P.S., they're capable of breaking an arm, so don't do it unless you know how to), etc., etc.  Still nada.

Starting to run out of viable options, I happened to take a closer look at the alignment of the 2 safety sensors that will shut things down if the light beam between them is interrupted.  Turns out one of them was very loose, I suspect from door/wall vibration, and out of alignment just enough to occasionally trip the motor to off.  Repositioned and tightened the loose sensor, and instantly back in business, happily ever after! 

Wouldn't surprise me at all if the original poster's "motor rebuild required" problem was instead really something similar, meaning she was asked to pay for something not at all necessary.


----------



## amawoman

Thank you  Bridgeman. Although we can operate the garage door manually,  I end up calling a technician. He said the spring we have  (we only have one...just left side...model#724)  is not enough to carry the garage door weight. So he replaced it with two springs, side by side... I'm not sure if that's the right thing to do...sounds fishy or not...I really have to call someone to fix our garage. I was charged $135.00 with lifetime warranty. The technician gave me lessons on how to properly maintain a garage door. Spray the springs; the drums; the tube that holds the roller at least twice a year with W40. Do not spray the tracks, the plastic rollers and bearings. By the way, I watched the guy while fixing the garage, he didn't do anything like loosening/tightening any bolts or knots, he just went directly to the spring and changed it.


----------



## BridgeMan

amawoman,

I have to respectfully disagree with your technician's approach.  But in his defense, he did perform the job you asked him to, that is, getting your door operational.

Every single garage door I've ever owned or inspected required routine maintenance, and that includes tightening loose bolts and fasteners.  The vibrations generated by many mechanical openers can cause things to loosen up, sometimes to the extent of causing failure of the door's operation.  Case in point--an unoccupied home I looked at a few years ago (with the intent of buying) had a 16' door with many of its track bracket bolts quite loose, including 2 bolts that were completely missing (end of the track was hanging down, causing the door to wrack or twist as it wanted to open). The listing realtor who was showing the place mentioned that the garage door "was jammed" when he had tried to open it with the wall switch during a previous showing.  I found one of the missing bolts and several nuts/washers off to the side on the garage floor, and gave them to the realtor as a reminder that he have the house's owner get a repairman out to replace and tighten all hardware.  Chose not to make an offer on the place, as it was a true beater.


----------



## PastorGlenn

We moved into a home 10 months ago and I noticed that when the door is completely shut there is still light coming in from the outside. These gaps tend to be right where the tires of vehicles go to enter the garage. I got out a ladder and went up to adjust the dial on the back of my Genie opener. But it was a cold day and the dial snapped off. On cold and windy days in Wyoming my garage gets quite cold with the air coming through these openings under the door. I tried to adjust the "L" shaped arm that goes from the gear to the door but there isn't enough "play" in it to get to the next hole. Any suggestions. I have also been having trouble the last few days (single digit temps at night) with the garage door not opening completely unless I "help" it up.


----------



## wirthit612

Another note to mention: Had a similar scenario happen to me today. Garage door would only open 12 inches or so (via keypad or button) so I took off the emergency release and the motor seemed to be working fine, checked my rollers and they seemed fine too. So I called the Garage Door Opener Installer (only 2 years old) and he had me check the springs. A single garage door will have one spring and double garage door will have 2 springs, and sure enough the left spring had broken. $125 to replace both springs, because once one goes the other goes shortly after. He said to be careful not to try the opener to much with a broken spring because it's really hard on the motor.


----------



## carlcinhixson

When the temp is below 30 degrees, I have to hold the switch on the wall down, until the garage door opens. Then it will not close from my remote in the car. Any suggestions?  carl


----------



## carp911

Check your springs above the center of the door.  If you see a gap you have a broken spring.  Call a professional.


----------



## SANDRA676767

My Garage Door only Opens 2 inches and goes back down with the opener. Yes it is Winter but I'm not sure if that is the problem. My garage door is newer,,  I have no access because the service door is blocked from the inside with a 2x4 to prevent break-ins and the windows are shut.    Any suggestions?


----------



## Wuzzat?

The maker may be able to tell you how to fool the opener into working again.  

You could also try quickly blocking the door from coming back down with a piece of lumber; the opener should sense this and go to some fail-safe state, 'state' as in 'state machine'.

Your opener and the phone system and motion detectors and spacecraft and dishwashers and furnaces and vending machines can be viewed as state machines
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%22state+machine%22&oe=UTF-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=YiEUUffhD_Tq0QHijoCoDQ&biw=1020&bih=764&sei=ZiEUUaCcJsbq0QGnrYCQBQ#um=1&hl=en&safe=off&client=safari&tbo=d&rls=en&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=%22state+machine%22&oq=%22state+machine%22&gs_l=img.3...0.0.0.36689.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0...1c..2.img.d_nxNvLnirQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42080656,d.dmQ&fp=cd3c418f2d69c461&biw=1020&bih=764&imgrc=07lnBXPe7SwrTM%3A%3BXyyN1QDJldNG4M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.uml-diagrams.org%252Fnotation%252Fbehavioral-state-machine-frame.png%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.uml-diagrams.org%252Fstate-machine-diagrams.html%3B300%3B211[/ame]

and sometimes only the maker knows how to get them into usable states from 'illegal' states.  Yours seems to be in an illegal state and maybe it got there due to a power quality problem or a design defect.

Along these lines, I suppose you could cut power to the opener, wait >15 seconds and then restore power, in hopes of resetting the opener's computer.

It could also be legitimately responding to a blockage on the track or some mechanical failure.  The maker can step you through a troubleshooting procedure to isolate the problem.


----------



## mcadventures

double posted :/


----------



## mcadventures

I have rebuilt, or, replaced the gears inside my 15+ year old garage door opener.  The gears are plastic and get worn down.  It was a cheap fix and the parts were avaliable at a local store that specializes in DYI appliance repairs - not only do they carry the parts, but they also have sheets of paper with detailed repair instructions.  So it IS possible to rebuild (choose your word) a garage door opener.  My garage door started doing the same thing recently - won't open all the way in the morning when it's cold outside.  Opens fine in the evening when it's warmer.  It is well lubed and a kid could open it when it is released from the opener.  Weight is not an issue, as it does this stop and go thing even when the door is not attached.  If I press the wired opener on the wall several times, allowing it to open then pressing the button again to stop it from closing, each time it opens a little more...doing this I can get it open.  It closes just fine.  I've adjusted the "dials" on the back which made no difference.  I am curious if anyone has found a cause and/or a fix for this situation.  I'm wondering if the gears need to be replaced again.


----------



## nealtw

http://www.realestate.com/advice/garage-door-opener-troubleshooting-tips-93815/
This site may be helpfull.


----------



## mcadventures

Thanks - I've done everything on that list, including tightening the chain (it had some slack in it causing it to droop).  The Torsion spring is only about five years old...little by little I've replaced everything (including the garage door) over the years, with the exception of just completely replacing the door opener.  So maybe it's just time.  I'll probably wait and see what happens when the weather warms up before I decide to replace it.  I'll probably continue to use it until it just completely fails.


----------



## nealtw

The only other thing I can think of is an rpm sensor, if it dosn't read movement at the motor it will shut off the power.


----------



## jmc0319

I struggled with exact same issue with my Genie door opener. It went on for about one year. I would call them and make a minor adjustment or two based on their input. It would work for a month then start this nonsense all over again. I finally called them and said I have done everything you've told me to do the opener is bad. They sent me a new mother board and instructions. I installed it in about 30 minutes and have not had an issue since.


----------



## cainchu

Could someone please explain how to post a question re. garage door problem?


----------



## slownsteady

start here: http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f10/

Then hit the button towards the upper left that says "New Thread"

Then type away!


----------



## nealtw

cainchu; welcome to the site and thanks for trying to start a new thread for your question:banana:


----------

